# 2000 sentra gxe keyless entry reprogramming



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

how the hell do i reprogram a keyless entry. i took the keyless remote from my cousin but haven't been able to reprogram it. i have followed instructions given by other sites but still can't get it done. help me jebus!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

might have to go back to the dealer to do it.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

the dealership will usually program it out of the kindness of their heart....they make it look simple...it took them less than a minute to program mine


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

thrasher said:


> how the hell do i reprogram a keyless entry. i took the keyless remote from my cousin but haven't been able to reprogram it. i have followed instructions given by other sites but still can't get it done. help me jebus!!!!!


Let me see if I remember. Make sure you have the AC, the radio and lights off. Take the key and put it in and out of the ignition about 7 times and then turn the key to on. While pressing the remote button, start the car up. Man, I can't remember if that is right or not, but it goes something like that. Sorry about that, but you might have to go back to the dealership on that one.


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

MAKE SURE THE CAR IS OFF AND THE DOORS ARE LOCKED - 2)CYCLE THE KEY IN AND OUT OF THE IGNITION UNTIL THE HAZARDS BLINK 3)TURN THE KEY TO THE AUXILLARY POSITION (OR UNTIL DASH LIGHTS ARE ON) 4)HOLD DOWN THE LOCK BUTTON ON THE KEY FOB UNTIL THE FLASHERS BLINK AGAIN 5)TURN THE KEY OFF THEN YOUR SET ---- REPEAT STEPS FOR OTHER REMOTES :cheers:


thrasher said:


> how the hell do i reprogram a keyless entry. i took the keyless remote from my cousin but haven't been able to reprogram it. i have followed instructions given by other sites but still can't get it done. help me jebus!!!!!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I knew I was way off.  Great job!


----------



## ticad (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, scooterspecv had it right. I didn't see other instructions stating to hold the button in until the lights flashed. Once this was done my keypad either is old or slow, but I played with the buttons a few times, holding them down the doors unlocked, now all buttons work...thanks


----------

